# Netzwerk bricht immer ab auf Wlan - Laptop



## ghostsmoker (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen xyzel router, und mein rechner hängt am router per Netzwerkkabel

aber ich habe noch zusätzlich 3 laptops die per wlan auf den router zugreifen und bei einem dieser laptops bricht die verbindung immer ab 2-3 alle 10 minuten. Aber die Verbindung bricht nur dann ab wenn einer der anderen laptops zum router zugreift und ich hab keine ahnung warum das so ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und vielen Dank für eure hilfe!

mfg ghostsmoker


----------



## MasterJM (29. Januar 2008)

ghostsmoker hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe einen xyzel router, und mein rechner hängt am router per Netzwerkkabel
> 
> ...



Bitte beachte die Forenregeln, Punkt Groß und Kleinschreibung. 

Alle Laptops haben das Problem?
Haben alle das gleiche Betriebssystem?

Du könntest mal Wireless Zero versuchen, google liefert mehr zu dem Tool.


----------

